# What do you use to tweak Jeffs Rub?



## 3montes (Jun 11, 2016)

Without giving the recipe away of course but what ingredients do you use to tweak Jeffs naked rub recipe? I use turbinado sugar in place of brown sugar. No clumping issues that way.

I also add a bit of dehydrated minced orange peel. I like a hint of  citrus in my rubs. Finally I add just a touch of hickory smoke salt.I really like the end results of these adjustments.


----------



## joe black (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll PM you in an hour or so when I can get to my desk


----------

